# Off to Brunners Island



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

I am leaving at 3:00 a.m. Thursday (1/17/08) for Brunners Island Warm Water Discharge on the Susquehanna River near York Haven, PA.

The water temps there are supposed to be in the mid 60* range and there are muskie, walleye and smallmouth bass.

Anyone ever fish there?


----------



## SMDave (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't, but good luck. I would like to fish a water discharge in winter one day.

By the way, clever using the 08 with the (8 (reversed)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

SMDave said:


> By the way, clever using the 08 with the (8 (reversed)



That was an accident - but it is pretty cool!

8) 8) 08)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

No, but I have always done well fishing at the warm water discharge at York Haven. Unless of course Brunner Island is the name of the place I am not sure.  Are you fishing from shore or a boat?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

From shore - York Haven is the same place


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck man! Hope you catch some big ones!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 16, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 16, 2008)

Good Luck! Catch a bunch!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

The key is finding the right temp water, sometimes it is right at the discharge, and sometimes it is out past the tip of the island. Good luck! Last time I was out there the warm water was off so it wasn't all that great for us shore anglers. There was a guy in a boat who was killing them though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheater :wink: Good Luck


----------



## little anth (Jan 17, 2008)

good luck man.


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey everyone...My name is Paul, and this is my first post here. Great site! I was reffered from nicdicarlo, and also know a few others on here.

Dave... its Paul aka wheretheyat, from the other forum... how did you end up making out @ Brunners? I will be going back up sometime this week...


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hey everyone...My name is Paul, and this is my first post here. Great site! I was reffered from nicdicarlo, and also know a few others on here.
> 
> Dave... its Paul aka wheretheyat, from the other forum... how did you end up making out @ Brunners? I will be going back up sometime this week...



Hi Paul,
Thanks for joining!  I hope you like it here.


Jim


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hey everyone...My name is Paul, and this is my first post here. Great site! I was reffered from nicdicarlo, and also know a few others on here.
> 
> Dave... its Paul aka wheretheyat, from the other forum... how did you end up making out @ Brunners? I will be going back up sometime this week...



Hey Paul welcome


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, Paul!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 22, 2008)

Whats up Paul. This is a good site. Dave, how was Brunners? I need a different job so I can get in on these weekday expeditions.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard Paul - glad you joined. 

I did not go - long story, but I was up at 3 a.m. waiting for my "buddy" who has still yet to call me. He did send some wacked out email about police the hospital and loosing my number????


I am still pissed!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 1, 2008)

that sounds like one of my excuses!


----------

